# Decided to go with Snow Wolf on S650



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

This is what I decided to get for my Bobcat for snow plowing. Snow Wolf Ultra 120", FastTach pusher and Wolf Paws I'm not putting on yet. I hate yellow BTW but at least everything matches. I also like the stickers on the rims, they look cool to me.
This is last years stock so it's not brand new. I saved quite a bit though.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice. Would you mind telling me what you paid for the plow and box? If you don't want to say here please pm me.
Robert


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

PM sent Rob


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

The cuuting edge looks like it is multiple pieces (in your photo). Does it trip as a single unit, seperate halfs, or what?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice....you'll be amazed at what you can accomplish compared to what you had before. 

Curious as to why you went with the smaller size wolf paws? Is the price difference that big? Either way, a wise investment imo. Good luck with it.

P.S. the yellow looks alot better than the green they used to use.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

DGODGR;1094861 said:


> The cuuting edge looks like it is multiple pieces (in your photo). Does it trip as a single unit, seperate halfs, or what?


I looked at that when I got it and thought that was strange. I believe it trips as one unit. I need to look at it more closely though.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1094876 said:


> Very nice....you'll be amazed at what you can accomplish compared to what you had before.
> 
> Curious as to why you went with the smaller size wolf paws? Is the price difference that big? Either way, a wise investment imo. Good luck with it.
> 
> P.S. the yellow looks alot better than the green they used to use.


Thanks, the Wolf Paws I was quoted for 12" & 14"( not sure how they measure or how many sizes they have available, sorry ) - bigger was $400.00 more.


----------



## ssprtman12 (Feb 26, 2008)

the cutting edge is multiple pieces, not sure why but ours are that way too, but the whole edge trips as one, not individual sides like on a v-plow


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice...have a great winter


----------



## lumberjack4567 (Feb 11, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking, how much did those wolf paws run you and where did you get them?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

lumberjack4567;1104649 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much did those wolf paws run you and where did you get them?


I'd like to Private Message you. You need 10 posts first. Get 10 post and then PM me.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice plow but I'd never buy one.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

JD Dave;1104803 said:


> Nice plow but I'd never buy one.


ok. Thanks.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

those tires will do wonders for you. you will never think about plowing without them. I would have also recommended the larger tires. I have two sets. the larger tires give you a little more speed and also makes it easier to set the box level, without picking up the front tires.


----------



## lumberjack4567 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok, i will try


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

04chevy2500;1104821 said:


> those tires will do wonders for you. you will never think about plowing without them. I would have also recommended the larger tires. I have two sets. the larger tires give you a little more speed and also makes it easier to set the box level, without picking up the front tires.


Thanks for the info, maybe next set. I don't really need the speed, but it couldn't hurt. I'm hoping they work as well as everyone says. I'll put them on next week.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

that plow kinda looks like a diamond. it will be nice knowing your plow will trip if you hit something instead of bracing for impact all the time.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

Very nice set up! We too bought the Wolf Paws after reading about them and were blown away at how great they worked. They made our Gehl 6640 an unstoppable pushing machine with its 10' pusher. We also bought the smaller ones and they have been great. Our machine is a 2 spd so the speed wasn't an issue.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

we run snow wolf on all of our skid steers and have a few of the fast tatch boxes as well... you will enjoy very much... we ditched the stickers on the sides and on the blade and put our own sticker to replace the one on the front of the blade.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

sno commander;1104912 said:


> that plow kinda looks like a diamond. it will be nice knowing your plow will trip if you hit something instead of bracing for impact all the time.


Absolutely! I'll still be a little weary until I get used to it.



dodge2500;1104931 said:


> Very nice set up! We too bought the Wolf Paws after reading about them and were blown away at how great they worked. They made our Gehl 6640 an unstoppable pushing machine with its 10' pusher. We also bought the smaller ones and they have been great. Our machine is a 2 spd so the speed wasn't an issue.


Thanks. I'm glad to hear this.



KMBertog;1104938 said:


> we run snow wolf on all of our skid steers and have a few of the fast tatch boxes as well... you will enjoy very much... we ditched the stickers on the sides and on the blade and put our own sticker to replace the one on the front of the blade.


I like the checkered flag, but my logos would would be more beneficial I agree.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats sweet, how do you like the new bobcat?


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

JD Dave;1104803 said:


> Nice plow but I'd never buy one.


Just curious, Why is that?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Jelinek61;1105001 said:


> Thats sweet, how do you like the new bobcat?


Thanks, I love the new machine. It's crazy how much nicer this one is compared to my old 863. You can operate in these new cabs for much longer.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Knockah22;1105088 said:


> Just curious, Why is that?


I'm really just giving WiPenn a hard time which he deserves. But since you asked about the blade I'm not sure why someone wouldn't just buy a Horst or Storm Snowing. I know they are more money but they are so much more productive. JMO


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

JD Dave;1105113 said:


> I'm really just giving WiPenn a hard time which he deserves. But since you asked about the blade I'm not sure why someone wouldn't just buy a Horst or Storm Snowing. I know they are more money but they are so much more productive. JMO


Don't you have some coats to send out? Or maybe some Eblings to box up and ship out?

Try to get it right though...it's WIPen! Now get back over to that Canadian Weather Thread.ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## MrPRP (Jan 19, 2011)

WIPensFan;1094833 said:


> This is what I decided to get for my Bobcat for snow plowing. Snow Wolf Ultra 120", FastTach pusher and Wolf Paws I'm not putting on yet. I hate yellow BTW but at least everything matches. I also like the stickers on the rims, they look cool to me.
> This is last years stock so it's not brand new. I saved quite a bit though.


I am curious how the SnowWolf plow is working out for you. Have you pushed a lot of snow with it and what are the Pro's and Con's you have found with this plow? 
I am looking at a used snow wolf ultra , has the trip bottom and hydraulic pivot from side to side. It is in as good as new condition and still has the original replaceable blade on it. buddy wants 3500 for it, seems steep??


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

MrPRP;1203132 said:


> I am curious how the SnowWolf plow is working out for you. Have you pushed a lot of snow with it and what are the Pro's and Con's you have found with this plow?
> I am looking at a used snow wolf ultra , has the trip bottom and hydraulic pivot from side to side. It is in as good as new condition and still has the original replaceable blade on it. buddy wants 3500 for it, seems steep??


The plow is great. The pro's are, it kicks a$$ and is built well.Thumbs Up No cons as of yet.( knock on wood! ) The price your buddy wants doesn't seem to out of line, although without seeing it I can only go by what you say. Make sure you look it over closely. I was quoted around $4400 for a 120" Brand new this season. I saved about $1000 by buying last years new stock.

Don't be afraid to invest some money in something that will last for many years if you don't abuse it.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1203444 said:


> The plow is great. The pro's are, it kicks a$$ and is built well.Thumbs Up No cons as of yet.( knock on wood! ) The price your buddy wants doesn't seem to out of line, although without seeing it I can only go by what you say. Make sure you look it over closely. I was quoted around $4400 for a 120" Brand new this season. I saved about $1000 by buying last years new stock.
> 
> Don't be afraid to invest some money in something that will last for many years if you don't abuse it.


ya ya...those are just words....prove it with some vids or pics


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1203596 said:


> ya ya...those are just words....prove it with some vids or pics


:laughing: I want to do some videos, I have a good vid camera too, but it's never high on the priority list when it snows. Now that you brought out the popcorn, I guess I have to!

Next time it snows, I'm taking video.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

wipensfan;1203626 said:


> :laughing: I want to do some videos, i have a good vid camera too, but it's never high on the priority list when it snows I HEAR YA. Now that you brought out the popcorn, i guess i have to!
> 
> Next time it snows, i'm taking video.


sweeeeeet!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

WIpenFans,
That is a very very beautiful S630 and avery nice and good plow, would you please tell me what the tires are for? I am just curious.
Thank you.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

J&R Landscaping;1203919 said:


> Nice pics!


Thanks J&R.



Omran;1203946 said:


> WIpenFans,
> That is a very very beautiful S630 and avery nice and good plow, would you please tell me what the tires are for? I am just curious.
> Thank you.


 Thank you.The tires are made specifically for snow. Much better traction than standard lug tires. Any other questions, just ask.:salute:


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

WIPensFan:
I just noticed it looks like yours came with poly feet on the fast tach box. I picked up an 8' this fall and it came with rubber feet. Is that something that's standard on the 10' or did you request it? Or did I get screwed. Ours is working like a dream. I'm definitely picking up another next season.

Also, did you have to get longer hydro hoses? We did because they were too short when the lift arm is pivoted to hook into the box.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Advantage;1204020 said:


> WIPensFan:
> I just noticed it looks like yours came with poly feet on the fast tach box. I picked up an 8' this fall and it came with rubber feet. Is that something that's standard on the 10' or did you request it? Or did I get screwed. Ours is working like a dream. I'm definitely picking up another next season.
> 
> Also, did you have to get longer hydro hoses? We did because they were too short when the lift arm is pivoted to hook into the box.


Advantage, my 10' Fast Tach can be made 9' or 8'. That's how yours is to right? Mine came with the poly feet, I didn't know they offered anything else. The long hoses came on it, and yes, they get close to straight when you put the Fast Tach box on.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

WIPensFan;1203626 said:


> :laughing: I want to do some videos, I have a good vid camera too, but it's never high on the priority list when it snows. Now that you brought out the popcorn, I guess I have to!
> 
> Next time it snows, I'm taking video.


Why don't you request that your wife (or significant other) get out of bed to take video of you? I'm sure she would do it to make all us PS viewers happy.



WIPensFan;1204036 said:


> Advantage, my 10' Fast Tach can be made 9' or 8'. That's how yours is to right? Mine came with the poly feet, I didn't know they offered anything else. The long hoses came on it, and yes, they get close to straight when you put the Fast Tach box on.


Do you mean manufactured or can you change the width to suit conditions?
I looked at the OP and it looks as though you can adjust the width to suit conditions. That seems like a great feature. What do you have to do to change the width? Can you post pictures that have a better view of the frame and lift assembly? You never replied to my question about the trip (one peice or multiple trip edges). Which is it?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

DGODGR;1204305 said:


> Why don't you request that your wife (or significant other) get out of bed to take video of you? I'm sure she would do it to make all us PS viewers happy.
> 
> Maybe, she would do it if I asked. Seems mean to make her wake up at 2:00am drive to the shop seperately take a 5 min vid and drive back home. Then wake up again at 5:45am to go to her work. Anything for PS'ers though.
> 
> ...


You can adjust the Fast Tach from 8' to 10' wide depending on what size plow you want to use it on. You just take out some bolts, slide the the two pieces apart or together, and put the bolts back in. As for your question on the trip edge...I forgot to answer, my bad! It trips as a whole 10' piece. The cutting edge is actually 3 seperate pieces.

The pics you want of the "frame and lift assembly", is that of the plow itself or the Fast Tach box? Just clarify and I will post them tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

If you dont mind, drop me a line and let me know where and how much you picked both of those up for. I was just quoted $1400.00 + tax + shipping for the wolf paws and 6k + tax for the ultra with the fast tach.

Its just going on a case 1840, thats a lot of money for a secondary machine.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

syzer;1204474 said:


> If you dont mind, drop me a line and let me know where and how much you picked both of those up for. I was just quoted $1400.00 + tax + shipping for the wolf paws and 6k + tax for the ultra with the fast tach.
> 
> Its just going on a case 1840, thats a lot of money for a secondary machine.


I sent you a PM.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I would like to see the push frame (it's the part that's painted black in your photos) in more detail. I probably don't need to elaborate any more than that but I'm refering to the frame assembly between the back of the blade to the mounting plate on the skid steer loader arms. 
Thx


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

DGODGR;1204532 said:


> I would like to see the push frame (it's the part that's painted black in your photos) in more detail. I probably don't need to elaborate any more than that but I'm refering to the frame assembly between the back of the blade to the mounting plate on the skid steer loader arms.
> Thx


Pics of push frame.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

You got any pics of the new "shoes" on the bobcat yet?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Jelinek61;1205275 said:


> You got any pics of the new "shoes" on the bobcat yet?


Thought I posted these, but I usually don't remember 15 min ago so....


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

WIPensFan;1204036 said:


> Advantage, my 10' Fast Tach can be made 9' or 8'. That's how yours is to right? Mine came with the poly feet, I didn't know they offered anything else. The long hoses came on it, and yes, they get close to straight when you put the Fast Tach box on.


Yes, all the Fast Tachs are the same, just adjusted to 8, 9, or 10' depending on what blade you have. I think that is a good design idea on their part.

I don't know why ours came with rubber feet. I wonder if anyone else can shed some light on this?

The hoses were way too short to connect with the couplers on the ASV when in full pivot. So we had to put longer one on. Looks to me like your couplers are much lower on the arm which would help a lot.

Your machine looks very nice.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Advantage;1205458 said:


> Yes, all the Fast Tachs are the same, just adjusted to 8, 9, or 10' depending on what blade you have. I think that is a good design idea on their part.
> 
> I don't know why ours came with rubber feet. I wonder if anyone else can shed some light on this?
> 
> ...


Thanks. I suppose it would vary by machine, according to where they mount the couplers.
The rubber feet thing is strange, don't get that one.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures. That looks like it's pretty stout. Is your skid equiped with some sort of extra counterweight? It looks like something is attached below the engine compartment. If so why did you choose that option. 
What is the object on the right side of your last photo? The red thing. It has a reflector on the corner, and looks like it is set up for a quick attach coupler.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Good pics Wip Thumbs Up still waiting for a vid though


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

DGODGR;1205876 said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures. That looks like it's pretty stout. Is your skid equiped with some sort of extra counterweight? It looks like something is attached below the engine compartment. If so why did you choose that option.
> What is the object on the right side of your last photo? The red thing. It has a reflector on the corner, and looks like it is set up for a quick attach coupler.


No counter weights, that's a bumper of sorts on the new machines. The red thing is the back of the dump box on my 07' chevy.



snocrete;1205952 said:


> Good pics Wip Thumbs Up still waiting for a vid though


Waiting on more snow. Hope I have to wait a few days, I'm tired.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

WIPensFan;1206060 said:


> No counter weights, that's a bumper of sorts on the new machines. The red thing is the back of the dump box on my 07' chevy.
> 
> I thought it might be part of a truck (with the reflector showing) but it looks as though it has ears, for a bucket or something, attached (the hook & pin hole). What purpose do those serve?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

DGODGR;1206220 said:


> WIPensFan;1206060 said:
> 
> 
> > No counter weights, that's a bumper of sorts on the new machines. The red thing is the back of the dump box on my 07' chevy.
> ...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

The hook is for a tarp system which I don't have on the truck. There is a bar that would run through the end of the tarp and hook into those hooks at the end of the truck. The pin hole is for the tailgate latch, I take the gate off for winter. The dump body is by Monroe.


----------



## MrPRP (Jan 19, 2011)

WIPensFan;1203444 said:


> The plow is great. The pro's are, it kicks a$$ and is built well.Thumbs Up No cons as of yet.( knock on wood! ) The price your buddy wants doesn't seem to out of line, although without seeing it I can only go by what you say. Make sure you look it over closely. I was quoted around $4400 for a 120" Brand new this season. I saved about $1000 by buying last years new stock.
> 
> Don't be afraid to invest some money in something that will last for many years if you don't abuse it.


Thanks for that, but it sold. May look for a bargain in the spring.


----------

